# Upcoming meteor shower...



## digitaldog120521 (Aug 10, 2015)

In August there is going to be a fairly visible meteor shower so to use up some film in my old school 35mm. I figured to try and capture the stars in motion. I do know you can do it I just dont know myself since I never took any photography classes. If I have 400 speed film and dropped the shutter speed to   50 (at the dark of night) catch the stars and meteor's? And what f stop larger or smaller(aperture)? I would think larger to let in light but since it will have longer exposure it should be smaller to stop overexposure. I have the tripod and will be able to keep it still enough. Just need help to figure out how to adjust everything..


----------

